# شباب محتاج كتاب wireless communicatin



## مزيون الدوحه (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب الي عنده كتاب 
wireless communications: principles and practice, theodore

يحطه لنا واذا ممكن مع السليوشن 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 يونيو 2011)

طيب معلش يريت التوضيح اكثر 
analoge
digital
general about wirless
network wirless


----------



## مزيون الدوحه (21 يونيو 2011)

اخي محمود اعتقد general


----------



## mahmoud awd (21 يونيو 2011)

*يارب ينفعك*

هذا الكتاب من الالف الي الياء في الويرلس واي سؤال اخوك محمود موجود
نظرة عامة عن الكتاب
بيتكلم ببساطة عن الانالوج والديجيتال وعن الفلتر وانواعة والمقاومات والمكثفات والديزين
شامل عن الويرلس كاكومينيكيشن وليس نيتورك لو محتاج نيتورك انا في الخدمة ايضا
http://www.4shared.com/document/ps5FWH8x/Complete_Wireless_Design__Sayr.htm


----------



## مزيون الدوحه (23 يونيو 2011)

اخ محمود اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

انا اريد نيتورك ياريت ترفعه لنا 
جزيت الجنه وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## AbedAZaben (23 يونيو 2011)

هذا الكتاب
Wireless Communications Principle and Practice 2nd edition by Theodore 
http://ifile.it/uc8by1/ebooksclub.o...s_and_Practice__2nd_Edition_.l_5tx0xzkxz1.pdf


----------



## mahmoud awd (23 يونيو 2011)

*وضح اكتر*

يعني مثلا نيتورك ويرلس بمعني مجرد اكسس بوينت وطريقة كونفجريشن.....ولا ccna wirless
ولا اية بالظبط نيتورك ويرلس ...انتينا.....مش عارف حدد
عايز تبدا من الاول وتطلع لغاية ماتوصل مثلا...مش فاهم


----------



## مزيون الدوحه (5 يوليو 2011)

اخوي ياريت ترفع الكتاب على لنك ثاني مش راضي يتحمل معي


----------



## قاسم عبادى (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ادخلو هذا الموقع الرهيب وسوف تجدون محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت وشرح وافى فى كل تخصصات الهندسة وبالنسبة لكورس wireless communication ستجد 38 محاضرة زمن المحاضرة الواحدة يتراوح بين 45-60 دقيقة ويقدمها مجموعة من البروفيسرات والدكاترة اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرع بالدخول وادينا رائيك

رابط الوقع
http://www.learnerstv.com/Free-Engineering-video-lecture-courses.htm


----------

